# Redick signs two-year contract with Magic



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> ORLANDO, Fla. -- The Orlando Magic signed top pick J.J. Redick on Friday.
> 
> The former Duke star and all-time NCAA 3-point leader announced just before the draft June 28 that he had a herniated disk in his back, forcing him to cancel several workouts -- including one with the Magic.
> 
> He has said he expects a full recovery and has been pain-free in rehabilitation. The Magic were comfortable taking him No. 11 overall after a physical and interviews before the draft. Redick's agent, Arn Tellem, didn't immediately return a telephone message Friday night.


Just to let everyone know the 2 year deal is standard for rookies with the 1st two being guaranteed and the second 2 being team options. This is beneficial to teams who draft players who never become what they were expected to be.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> This is beneficial to teams who draft players who never become what they were expected to be.


By this you mean some of our previous 1st rounders. Sasser, Gaines, Hunter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Just to add, Augustine has been signed as well. I'm not sure how much of it is guaranteed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...806,0,2243225.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines

Think I heard league minimum but congrats to Augie


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...806,0,2243225.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines
> 
> Think I heard league minimum but congrats to Augie


Ehh... it's a lot better then most of us can say.

Concerning the topic: Well, at least JJ is going to be good to go for Summer League... oh wait, nevermind, he's skipping out with a sore back. :|


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I just hope J.J. can accept being a role player. Unless he can score 20+ per night, then whatever he wants to do is fine by me.

I'm so excited about this team. It's really gonna be fun to watch. It's gonna be fun seeing how the whole group pans out.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Seanzie said:


> I just hope J.J. can accept being a role player. Unless he can score 20+ per night, then whatever he wants to do is fine by me.
> 
> I'm so excited about this team. It's really gonna be fun to watch. It's gonna be fun seeing how the whole group pans out.





> "I think I'll be a role player like 80 percent of the players in the league are. I don't expect to be a star." - JJ Redick


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/columnists/scott_fowler/13128092.htm

Redick understands this. I just wish those people who believe he will fail would.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JJ's back seems worse than reported. He's missed Summer League, now he's not going to be trying out for Team USA.

With our luck...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> JJ's back seems worse than reported. He's missed Summer League, now he's not going to be trying out for Team USA.
> 
> With our luck...


I kind of expected this. Hopefully it's more of a precautionary move rather than a real issue with his back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> JJ's back seems worse than reported. He's missed Summer League, now he's not going to be trying out for Team USA.
> 
> With our luck...


Five years and he's sitting on Coach K's bench ala Wojo and Collins. Backs don't get better and he always faded at the end of the college season. He will fade over an 82 game season. Seriously lucking into Howard has saved this franchise.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Five years and he's sitting on Coach K's bench ala Wojo and Collins. Backs don't get better and he always faded at the end of the college season. He will fade over an 82 game season. Seriously lucking into Howard has saved this franchise.


Obviously he hurt his back from trying to carry those Duke teams further than they should have gone 

Fade compared to what? He is there to be a threat on offense and hit open shots to create floor spacing.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

HKF said:


> Five years and he's sitting on Coach K's bench ala Wojo and Collins. Backs don't get better and he always faded at the end of the college season. He will fade over an 82 game season. Seriously lucking into Howard has saved this franchise.


Lucked into Howard? We earned him, thank you very much. We sucked better than any other team!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Rodney Carney will be better then JJ Redick, at worst I see Carney being a Quentin Richardson. IMO the best JJ will be is a poor man's Jeff Hornasec(sp) Redick skipping out on Team USA tells me something is seriousley wrong with his back.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Rodney Carney will be better then JJ Redick, at worst I see Carney being a Quentin Richardson. IMO the best JJ will be is a poor man's Jeff Hornasec(sp) Redick skipping out on Team USA tells me something is seriousley wrong with his back.


I guess it's a matter of perspective. I don't think it definetly means something has to wrong with his back. It could very well just be a precaution. When it comes to back injuries there is no such thing as too much rest. However, as fans we don't know, so it very well could be a problem; however we won't know until the season starts. 

Carney would have looked good in an Orlando uniform offensively and defensively. Oh well!!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Reddick, Nelson, Howard, Darko and Hedo will give miami a run for the divison.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> Lucked into Howard? We earned him, thank you very much. We sucked better than any other team!



lol ...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Rodney Carney will be better then JJ Redick, at worst I see Carney being a Quentin Richardson. IMO the best JJ will be is a poor man's Jeff Hornasec(sp) Redick skipping out on Team USA tells me something is seriousley wrong with his back.



Maybe it's me, but I'd take a poor man's Horny over Q Rich any day of the week. Horny was a hell of a player.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Maybe it's me, but I'd take a poor man's Horny over Q Rich any day of the week. Horny was a hell of a player.


I wouldn't label JJ a Hornacek yet. Hornacek was very strong, and had great basketball IQ on the defensive end. His defensive abilities were solid for an undersized, non-athletic guard.

I also can't see JJ averaging 5 assists for his career, 7 in his prime. I'm hoping that JJ is a better 3 point shooter than Hornacek too, Jeff averaged less than 1 3 a game over his career. He was more of a mid-range guy.


----------

